# Range outlet too high



## MechanicalDVR

The outlet is too high and too far to center, not to mention baseboard (even behind the cabinets) is really odd ball install.

The stove won't go to the wall with the baseboard like that either.


----------



## telsa

NDC said:


> Why TF would they install it so high? The house is two years old and it's on an attached wall of a townhouse.
> Customer sent me this picture, I think I can lower it but I'm guessing the installer left it high for a reason.


The intent was to trigger a warranty call// Service Call.

Thank your lucky stars.


----------



## lighterup

If there's a basement and the feeder is coming from below , then
move it lower and as Mech said , get rid of that baseboard moulding
then you'll be golden.


----------



## wildleg

that was installed by a homeowner/DIY, complete. only a homeowner would ever, ever, notch the cabinets like that because they were too stupid to take the baseboard off. so I can only assume that they installed the range receptacle as well.


----------



## HackWork

Even if you can't lower the box in the wall, you could use that as a junction box and come out with a piece of cable into a surface mount box on the floor facing up.


----------



## daveEM

As Hack says but you can mount the box proper on the wall (surface is easier). There is probably at least 6 inches clearance on all stoves I've seen.

I'd cut out the baseboard. mount the box 1/2 inch off the floor.


----------



## lighterup

HackWork said:


> Even if you can't lower the box in the wall, you could use that as a junction box and come out with a piece of cable into a surface mount box on the floor facing up.


Uh oh..I smell the split bolt , large blue wire nut controversy...
this is meant to be a funny


----------



## daveEM

lighterup said:


> Uh oh..I smell the split bolt , large blue wire nut controversy...
> this is meant to be a funny


Big Blue Nuts for sure. Stupid stove doing a turkey, 4 burners on high cooking soup that stove is sucking 18 amps. 

And if she was drawing 32 amps 24/7/365 Big Blues for the win! Don't puccy with the torque. Get your pliers out and crank em tight. Tight is good for electric... and a couple of other things. << my opinion.


----------



## jw0445

daveEM said:


> As Hack says but you can mount the box proper on the wall (surface is easier). There is probably at least 6 inches clearance on all stoves I've seen.
> 
> I'd cut out the baseboard. mount the box 1/2 inch off the floor.


You did mean 1 1/2" I'm thinking.


----------



## Helmut

Sure does look like who-ever installed those cabinets, notched the cabinet out to fit over the trim.

Who puts trim behind a range?


----------



## oliquir

maybe there's a duct under that


----------



## scotch

On my own stove the first 12" is recessed ; for the under drawer ; so stuff like that should be a problem anyway . Most of the ones I've seen are similar .


----------



## scotch

Gave them a chance to clean up behind there anyway to send you the picture !


----------



## sbrn33

This is a decent install. The problem is with these new stoves that do not take into account the clearances required for a range cord.


----------



## electricguy

sbrn33 said:


> This is a decent install. The problem is with these new stoves that do not take into account the clearances required for a range cord.


non compliant in Canada

The receptacle required by Subrule (4) shall be installed
(a) above the finished floor at a height not exceeding 130 mm to the centre of the receptacle;


----------



## sbrn33

electricguy said:


> non compliant in Canada
> 
> The receptacle required by Subrule (4) shall be installed
> (a) above the finished floor at a height not exceeding 130 mm to the centre of the receptacle;


I guess I did not know we were in the Canuk forum. I the real world our codes are not for design.


----------



## lighterup

electricguy said:


> non compliant in Canada
> 
> The receptacle required by Subrule (4) shall be installed
> (a) above the finished floor at a height not exceeding 130 mm to the centre of the receptacle;


130mm... translation please. How many bushels is that?


----------



## nrp3

About five inches. I guess the first thing I'd do is look up the install manual and see where it says to land the receptacle. I'd probably get out the Fein tool and cut the baseboard too. What kind of cover is that? 4 11/16 it looks like, but a flat, not raised receptacle cover?


----------



## frenchelectrican

lighterup said:


> 130mm... translation please. How many bushels is that?


Ya not going get any coconuts for a short while .,,

Really 130mm is about 12 inches 

To the OP I would not mount that high at all ., it basically dont fly for majorty of electric stove installment .,,

second thing look little closer to the cover it seems not match up correct .


----------



## eddy current

sbrn33 said:


> I guess I did not know we were in the Canuk forum. I the real world our codes are not for design.


Is there no height restriction in the NEC?

Our code is there for a good reason I think. Keeps guys from doing exactly what the OP's problem is.


----------



## B-Nabs

130 mm is not 12 inches. It's about 5 1/4". Most people install the 4 11/16" box directly on the bottom plate.

And that receptacle/cover is fine. They come either like that, or as an all plastic deal, which is a little more raised. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs

These are the two types most commonly seen in Canada.

Another stipulation about their installation for a range is that they be installed with the ground pin oriented to either side. (I believe the code book actually says "orientated", but I refuse to use that iteration of the word).









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3

I've never seen a plate like that before. I like 4 11/16 boxes on the bottom plate, though I use a two gang mud ring and a stainless cover plate.


----------



## B-Nabs

nrp3 said:


> I've never seen a plate like that before. I like 4 11/16 boxes on the bottom plate, though I use a two gang mud ring and a stainless cover plate.


Yeah, it's a Canadian thing I think. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NDC

There was nothing stopping the original installer from keeping it low to the ground, they just did'nt know the rule I guess. I used a multi tool to cut the baseboard and lowered it. 
30 minute job was easy money.


----------



## Jmcstevenson

Could be scabbier. A realtor sent this to me last week and wanted to know if it was a code violation. Quickest $200 I have made.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW

In the future, please convert all communist measurements to Imperial before posting. All forum members thank you in advance.


----------



## Jmcstevenson

MTW said:


> In the future, please convert all communist measurements to Imperial before posting. All forum members thank you in advance.


Ok sorry quickest $10 I have ever made. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando

Surface mount range receptacle is best range receptacle. Cheap, easy. Notch the bottom plate so the range cable pokes out at finished floor level with a loop in the wall, and it is easy to move it around based on the range. Turn the receptacle sideways when you install it, and it is low profile and the range cord can wrap underneath the stove.


----------



## eddy current

MTW said:


> In the future, please convert all communist measurements to Imperial before posting. All forum members thank you in advance.


Communist? Hmmmm, the whole world uses one type of measurement except for one country. Which one is the communist? That one country, or the rest of the planet?

Lol


----------



## HackWork

eddy current said:


> Communist? Hmmmm, the whole world uses one type of measurement except for one country. Which one is the communist? That one country, or the rest of the planet?
> 
> Lol


The system we use is fu*king reta*ded.

There is no rhyme or reason, just a bunch of stupid words to symbolize completely arbitrary amounts of numbers.

12, 3, 5280, wtf?


----------



## manchestersparky

eddy current said:


> Is there no height restriction in the NEC?
> 
> Our code is there for a good reason I think. Keeps guys from doing exactly what the OP's problem is.


Well in a round about way one could say there is a height restriction in the NEC. 

422.31 Disconnection of Permanently Connected Appliances. 
(A) Rated at Not over 300 Volt-Amperes or 1/8 Horsepower. For permanently connected appliances rated at not over 300 volt-amperes or 1/8 hp, the branch-circuit overcurrent device shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting means. 
(B) Appliances Rated over 300 Volt-Amperes. For permanently connected appliances rated over 300 volt-amperes, the branch-circuit switch or circuit breaker shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting means where the switch or circuit breaker is within sight from the appliance or is lockable in accordance with 110.25. 

422.33 Disconnection of Cord-and-Plug-Connected Appliances. 
(A) Separable Connector or an Attachment Plug and Receptacle. For cord-and-plug-connected appliances, an accessible separable connector or an accessible plug and receptacle shall be permitted to serve as the disconnecting means. Where the separable connector or plug and receptacle are not accessible, cord-and-plug-connected appliances shall be provided with disconnecting means in accordance with 422.31. 
(B) Connection at the Rear Base of a Range. For cord and-plug-connected household electric ranges, an attachment plug and receptacle connection at the rear base of a range, if it is accessible from the front by removal of a drawer, shall be considered as meeting the intent of 422.33(A).

So unless the circuit breaker is with in site OR there is a permanent provision or locking it out, the receptacle MUST be accessible by removing the drawer under the range


----------



## Navyguy

HackWork said:


> The system we use is fu*king reta*ded.
> 
> There is no rhyme or reason, just a bunch of stupid words to symbolize completely arbitrary amounts of numbers.
> 
> 12, 3, 5280, wtf?


Come on, the system is not even 200 years old yet... give it a chance!
:no:

All modern (imperial) measurement is based on the "rod" I think if I remember my discussions in navigation classes. In modern navigation we still use nautical mile, cables and yards yet all of our depth readings are in metres and not fathoms.

Cheers

John


----------



## telsa

eddy current said:


> Communist? Hmmmm, the whole world uses one type of measurement except for one country. Which one is the communist? That one country, or the rest of the planet?
> 
> Lol


The metric system centered on PARIS... and was actually designed as a trade-war mechanism against the British Imperial trading bloc.

France and Britain were antagonistic for CENTURIES.

They only became 'allies' in the 20th Century.

At ALL times prior, Britain's primary European ally was Hanover & Prussia // Germany.

The French Connection didn't last all that long. 

Britain promptly replaced France with America. 

See also: echelon // five eyes...

Virtually EVERYTHING you see in IEC specifications is designed by PARIS to thwart the USA.

You are naive to think otherwise.

Paris is so obsessed about America's electrical exports that she bought out Square D -- ages ago.

Mexico's Number One export into the USA is electrical -- via Square D// Groupe Schnieder... and the rest of the NEMA players.

At this time, such exports consume a tremendous amount of aluminum -- purchased from Red China -- at an epic scale. Said aluminum occupies acres of Mexico so large that they can be seen from orbit.

Yup.


----------



## eddy current

telsa said:


> The metric system centered on PARIS... and was actually designed as a trade-war mechanism against the British Imperial trading bloc.
> 
> France and Britain were antagonistic for CENTURIES.
> 
> They only became 'allies' in the 20th Century.
> 
> At ALL times prior, Britain's primary European ally was Hanover & Prussia // Germany.
> 
> The French Connection didn't last all that long.
> 
> Britain promptly replaced France with America.
> 
> See also: echelon // five eyes...
> 
> Virtually EVERYTHING you see in IEC specifications is designed by PARIS to thwart the USA.
> 
> You are naive to think otherwise.
> 
> Paris is so obsessed about America's electrical exports that she bought out Square D -- ages ago.
> 
> Mexico's Number One export into the USA is electrical -- via Square D// Groupe Schnieder... and the rest of the NEMA players.
> 
> At this time, such exports consume a tremendous amount of aluminum -- purchased from Red China -- at an epic scale. Said aluminum occupies acres of Mexico so large that they can be seen from orbit.
> 
> Yup.


Not to hijack the thread (sorry to the OP) but

Designed to thwart the US? Interesting, I never heard that before.

Seems to be accepted now. Since 1988 it is the preferred system of weights and measures for U.S. trade and commerce including science, medicine, industry, military and government.

Metric system = SI (International System of Units)


----------



## HackWork

When in doubt blame the Red Chinese. That's what I always say...


----------



## emtnut

MTW said:


> In the future, please convert all communist measurements to Imperial before posting. All forum members thank you in advance.


British Imperial system from here on in :thumbsup:

Your allegiance to the King is admirable :jester: .. He's dead, but Elizabeth likes your patriotism :001_huh:


----------



## BlairMac

No more than 13 cm off the floor plus ensure to place the ground to the left or right. That's the Canadian Code anyways.


----------



## Wardenclyffe




----------

